# They're Not Just In West Texas....



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

Tyler County....


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice markings, must have shed recently.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

That's a mug no mother could love. Great pics.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Really cool pics!!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

She looks mean....


----------

